# Bourbon Made In New York???



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's right! Hudson Whiskey just released Hudson Baby Bourbon!!

From their website....
_HUDSON BABY BOURBON is made with 100% New York State corn. No additives or coloring added. This is honest single-grain whiskey. Bottled at 92 proof, labeled, wax-sealed and numbered by hand at the distillery.

Tuthilltown Spirits in Gardiner, New York is the first distillery producing hand made vodkas and whiskey in the State since the repeal of Prohibition. Our spirits are made from New York agricultural products. Unlike most vodkas, at Tuthilltown we distill our spirits from scratch right at the distillery making use of the local original materials such as whole fresh apples, New York corn and local wine grapes. We never use industrially produced neutral alcohol in our products. Taste them and you'll see for yourself. Our apple vodkas are truly the HEART and SPIRIT OF THE HUDSON. And our whiskey leaves no doubt it's origin.

This extraordinary single grain bourbon is out the small American made charred Oak Whiskey barrels. The BABY is available at fine spirits shops and restaurants throughout the Hudson Valley.

Our unique aging process produces a mildly sweet, smooth spirit with hints of vanilla and caramel.

HUDSON BABY BOURBON is fermented from 100% New York corn. It is the first bourbon made in New York and the first legal pot-distilled whiskey to be made in New York since the start of Prohibition. It is a true American classic. Distilled and bottled in limited quantity so place your bottle order or private reserve barrel order now._




























My review.....

I never thought I'd see a bourbon made in New York, so when I came across this one, I had to try it. It's rather pricey ($40. / 375ml) but then again what in NY isn't.

Over the past 3-4 years I've been sampling every different kind of bourbon I can get my hands on, and this one is very unique. Right on the bottle, it says its made with four grains (Corn, Rye Wheat, & Malted Barley) and I'm no expert, but I swear I can pick up each one. It wasn't smokey nor harsh and finished surprisingly smooth. I didn't pick up on the hints of vanilla or caramel like it says on their website and the finish although smooth, was somewhat flat.

I enjoyed my first taste of Hudson's Bourbon, but I'll have to revisit it to really decide if I'll be buying more or not. It's definately worth trying to pick up the other flavors, but as far as being a staple in my bourbon rotation I'm not sure if this one is going to cut it.

I'll finish off the bottle, but then I'll probably stick to Kentucky for my bourbon selection.

Check out the website for mor info.

http://www.tuthilltown.com/


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice review, I'll have to try some of this. NY Bourbon. . . who'da thunk?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Patrick thanks for the review! :tu


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Gracias for da review.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Interesting. I thought "bourbon" could only be legally applied to "bourbon" whiskey made in Boubon County Kentucky but then I read the following:

"Bourbon is an American form of whiskey named for Bourbon County, Kentucky. By United States law, it consists of at least 51% corn - typically about 70% - with the remainder being wheat and/or rye, and malted barley.[1] It is distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof, and aged in new charred oak barrels for at least two years.[1] The two years maturation process is not a legal requirement for a whiskey to be called "bourbon," but it is a legal requirement for "straight bourbon."[2] However, in practice, most bourbon whiskeys are aged for at least four years.
Bourbon must be put into the barrels at no more than 125 U.S. proof.[1] After aging it is diluted with water and bottled. Bottling proof for whiskey must be at least 80 proof (40% abv)[3] and most whiskey is sold at 80 proof. Other common proofs are 86, 90, 94, 100 and 107, and whiskeys of up to 142 proof have been sold. Some higher proof bottlings are "barrel proof."
Bourbon can legally be made anywhere in the United States where it is legal to distill spirits. Legitimate production is not restricted to Kentucky, although currently all but a few brands are made there, and the drink is associated strongly with that commonwealth.[4] Illinois once produced nearly as much bourbon whiskey as Kentucky, and bourbon continues to be made in Virginia. In the past bourbon has been made in Pennsylvania, Indiana, Ohio, Tennessee, Missouri and Kansas."

It made be good but I can't help but think of that Pace Picante commercial - "New York City! Who eats picante sauce from New York City!"


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice find imagine if it was made in Brooklyn...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Ive been meaning to drive upstate to go visit the distillery for a while now but havent had the chance. Its up by New Paltz. According to the website, they let you hang out on their property which includes a swimming hole in a river. Sounds like a nice place to have a picnic.

Apparently, they will build a shop at the distillery where you can buy their products (until now this was actually forbidden by law, but a new law has changed that). By next spring the website says they with also have a restaurant there! Will definitely have to check it out then. 

I picked up a bottle of their unaged 100% corn whiskey, made to emulate an old style "moonshine". That stuff will put some hair on your chest, thats for sure. I have yet to try the aged stuff that they've been releasing.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> Interesting. *I thought "bourbon" could only be legally applied to "bourbon" whiskey made in Boubon County Kentucky *but then I read the following:
> 
> "Bourbon is an American form of whiskey named for Bourbon County, Kentucky. By United States law, it consists of at least 51% corn - typically about 70% - with the remainder being wheat and/or rye, and malted barley.[1] It is distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof, and aged in new charred oak barrels for at least two years.[1] The two years maturation process is not a legal requirement for a whiskey to be called "bourbon," but it is a legal requirement for "straight bourbon."[2] However, in practice, most bourbon whiskeys are aged for at least four years.
> Bourbon must be put into the barrels at no more than 125 U.S. proof.[1] After aging it is diluted with water and bottled. Bottling proof for whiskey must be at least 80 proof (40% abv)[3] and most whiskey is sold at 80 proof. Other common proofs are 86, 90, 94, 100 and 107, and whiskeys of up to 142 proof have been sold. Some higher proof bottlings are "barrel proof."
> ...


:tpd: I used to think that too! They had another one there that was bottled in Minnesota...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

NY Bourbon? So what you are saying is that it's like North Carolina pizza or Florida BBQ............u


ATL


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

sorry, call me a snob, but if it ain't from kentucky, it ain't real bourbon!

cheers!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> NY Bourbon? So what you are saying is that it's like North Carolina pizza or Florida BBQ............u
> 
> ATL


Last time I was in North Carolina I met a girl who told me I was the first Eye talian she had ever seen.

How can they have pizza there?


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

We have some good pizza in NC.

And next week we get indoor plumbing! :chk


----------

